# Towards a general theory of pozole rojo



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This is a Mexican dish, which, like gumbo among its aficionados, inspires debate and discourse.

I’ve been experimenting a while; how about you? I know @wooleybooger cooks it up, but I suspect others do too.

Breakfast of champions, though of what hard to say sometimes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I thought Menudo was supposed to be the breakfast of champions. Again of what I don't know. AFAIC it's right up there with chitterlings. Ain't gonna eat it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. Menudo I can tolerate, but that tripe isn't a thing. Chittlerlings, neither.

Hmm. I've been making pozole rojo for a long while now, and I'm still experimenting. Sometimes it's good from the eateries or the food store. But, getting better at making my own. The big thing is the ready-made already-shelled hominy that's NOT in those giant cans which are full of salt. And, no need to go through the arduous cleaning process. Would I, if I had to? Yes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Where do you get fresh, prepared hominy. Only comes in cans around here. I have 2 #10 cans of the stuff. Got to make something with it soon.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> Where do you get fresh, prepared hominy. Only comes in cans around here. I have 2 #10 cans of the stuff. Got to make something with it soon.


Mexican markets sell the "limed" corn all ready to go. If you live in an area with a sizable Mexican population, I'll bet someone there does that. It's arduous, which is why I delegate. But I'm prepared to do it if needed.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. The traditional meat is pork, especially "picnic" roast and the like. 

But, goat, lamb and beef, especially the shanks are also really good. Anyone got some road-kill deer handy? Or wild pig?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have several fresh picnic hams in the freezer in addition to the canned hominy and homemade chicken stock I have on hand. Just need ancho peppers I think. Dang it DD you've done it to me, I got to make some pozole soon. Did you know there is also a green pozole made with chicken? I haven't made that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> I have several fresh picnic hams in the freezer in addition to the canned hominy and homemade chicken stock I have on hand. Just need ancho peppers I think. Dang it DD you've done it to me, I got to make some pozole soon. Did you know there is also a green pozole made with chicken? I haven't made that.


I've had the _Pozole verde_ a time or two, and it's okay. To me, one of the things that makes it so good is the way everything cooks together for a long while, blending and mellowing the flavors. I'll bet it would be better if you cooked the hominy along with a tough, gnarly old rooster, instead of the usual chickens.

I usually use a bunch of different kinds of peppers all at once: anchos, n3groes (that's the name!), pasillas, New Mexico, and about six other kinds, which gives it a nice, blended, multi-pepper flavor that rolls across the tongue.

The latest batch was made with "n3gro" chiles which are definitely on the hot and mellow side both.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

And for those that don't know-

URL removed. The forum software zapped part of it and it would go to the website.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> And for those that don't know-
> 
> https://www.cooksinfo.com/*****-pepper


That appears to be the east Indian spice called black pepper. Use that much in pozole would be like gunpowder . . . . 

I was referring to dried capsicum pods which apparently are a variety of the Chile Pasilla, except really wrinkly.

These are plain old pasillas, n3gro is much wrinklier.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

DoomsDave said:


> That appears to be the east Indian spice called black pepper. Use that much in pozole would be like gunpowder . . . .
> 
> I was referring to dried capsicum pods which apparently are a variety of the Chile Pasilla, except really wrinkly.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry. I'm not familiar with that chili pepper.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

It takes me a long while to make pozole; first to half-cook the corn in a pressure cooker, a couple-three hours, then at least that long to add the meat and cook it down.

@wooleybooger I suspect that the canned hominy changes the cooking calculus a bit.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah the canned hominy changes things some. 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 hrs prep and cooking. DO NOT use the liquid from the can.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm 

Gonna have try that canned hominy


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The only brand I've ever bought is Juanita's yellow hominy, comes in white also. Correction years ago I bought some Bush's and some other non-Mexican brand in the small cans. Not nearly as good. I'm paying $2.99 on sale or $3.99/$4.99 regular price for #10 can. Depends on where I buy it.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Anybody remember the weekly national newspaper _Grit_? Appears to be still in publication, but is now bi-weekly in a magazine format. No connection to the fields of grits in Indiana, other than being sold there. 🤪
*Grit website*
*Wikipedia*


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

GrayHair said:


> Anybody remember the weekly national newspaper _Grit_? Appears to be still in publication, but is now bi-weekly in a magazine format. No connection to the fields of grits in Indiana, other than being sold there. 🤪
> *Grit website*
> *Wikipedia*


They used to push it in Boy's Life, so long ago . . .


----------

